# Be Quiet oder Seasonic?



## dreikant (31. August 2010)

Hallo,
wollte nur kurz fragen, zu welchem Netzteil ihr mir raten würdet....
*be quiet Straight Power 580W*
be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
*Seasonic M12II-620Bronze*
Seasonic M12II-620Bronze 620W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Also welches ist besser in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Qualität?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
dreikant


----------



## Erzbaron (31. August 2010)

Was für ein Rechner soll damit befeuert werden?

Aber grundsätzlich ist das Seasonic besser wenn auch unter Vollast (die man erstmal "schaffen" muss) ein wenig lauter ...


----------



## poiu (31. August 2010)

die frage kommt mir bekannt vor  

Kaufberatung Netzteile Be Quiet oder Seasonic? - ForumBase


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

Ich würde das Bq nehmen. Sind von der Qualität einfach unschlagbar, langlebig und stabil. Genauso bei der Lautstärke, da ist das bq eins der leisesten.


----------



## dreikant (31. August 2010)

> Was für ein Rechner soll damit befeuert werden?


Für ein Core i5 760, ein Asus p7p55 und eine Geforce GTX 460. Ich weiß ist überdimensionirt. Aber ich möchte für den Fall, dass ich aufrüsten muss, noch ein paar Reserven haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. August 2010)

Für den Rechner reicht auch ein 500W Netzteil DICKE aus ... inklusive ordentlicher Reserven ...


----------



## IronAge (31. August 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt: keines von beiden - es gibt bessere in dem Preisrahmen.

z.B.

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600, 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

ja, die netzteile sind auch in ordnung! Bequiet & enermax sind halt die besten auf dem markt, wenn du übertaktest würde ich unbedingt auf ein qualitativ hochwertiges von eben diesen firmen wert legen!

wenn du deine hardware aber innerhalb der spezifikationen betreibst und du lediglich einen stromversorger brauchst, reichen die von ironage genannten nt's völlig aus.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. August 2010)

Wie in den anderen Thread von pou bereits gesagt, ist ein gutes 400W-NT für 
die genannte Hardware voll ausreichend und damit kann man später
auch eine neue grafikkarte nachrüsten, wenn später keine Stromschleuder
ala GTX 480 rein soll.

@x-coffee:
Be quiet und die besten auf dem Markt? 
Das denke ich nicht, denn die meisten Modelle sind nur Standard.


----------



## IronAge (31. August 2010)

Das M12II hat im transient load testing bescheiden abgeschnitten.

be Quiet spart öfter an der falschen stelle was den Aufbau/Bauteile angeht.

Daher würde ich keines von beiden nehmen.

Am besten orientierst Du Dich an Reviews, in denen die Interna der Netzteile  also der Aufbau/die Qualität der verwendeten Bauteile beurteilt werden

Es gibt leider nur wenige Reviewer die über geignetes Equipment verfügen um ein Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.


----------



## Sturmi (31. August 2010)

x-coffee schrieb:


> Bequiet & enermax sind halt die besten auf dem markt...


Nein.

BTT: Das Seasonic ist ganz klar besser als das Bequiet, gibt aber auch andere Alternativen die schon genannt wurden.


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

*@Stumi*
... stimmt - und man darf nicht vergessen: selbst beim vermeintlich "besten" Netzteil kann ein Montagsgerät dabei sein; mir ist schon ein Enermax von zwei Jahren abgeraucht und selbst ein Seasonic ging weitaus früher als erwartet kaputt, daher sehe ich die ganze Diskussion um das qualitativ hochwertigste Netzteil und dgl. etwas gelassener.

Mein altes Tagen mit 400 Watt (Zweitrechner) läuft schon seit Jahren ohne Murren, und selbst gern gescholtene Marken wie Lian Li (Silent Force 650W) steht einem be quiet! in nichts nach ... ist eben doch alles relativ ...


----------



## dreikant (1. September 2010)

Vielen dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe mich für das Antec True Power New 550W entschieden.
Alles Gute
dreikant


----------



## IronAge (1. September 2010)

Gute Entscheidung - wirst Du sicher nicht bereuen. 

Be Quiet wird in den Tests mit Profi Test Equipment öfter abgewatscht 
- die Teile sind bestenfalls durchschnittlich.

Beim Seasonic M12II kann man sehen, dass man sich im dem Bereich auch auf einen guten Hersteller-Namen nicht zu 100% verlassen kann.


----------

